# Solid Copper Bench Vise Jaws



## macardoso (Feb 17, 2021)

Picked up some solid copper electrical bus bar from the scrap bin in our lab at work. Bit of cold chiseling to clean up the jaw area on the vise and some drilling/countersinking got the bars mounted. I cut the excess off with a hacksaw and draw filed the surface flat. Super happy with the results.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 18, 2021)

That's awesome


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 18, 2021)

Copper is probably the perfect material since it's hard enough to grip and soft enough not to mark steel. 
nice work

John


----------



## aliva (Feb 18, 2021)

I have piece of solid copper, ( company I used to work for mined and refined copper).
The piece is 2" thick x 6"x 6" I should make a set of jaws.
On a side note, at the copper refinery the welding shop had a solid copper welding table , would you believe 18" thick and 6' x 6'.


----------

